
What you need to know about Zoom's security - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/05/09/zoom-cybersecurity-video-conferencing-cloud-information-security/
======
ME70
For a alternative look at the Keybase acquisition to improve zoom security

“The whole point of the Keybase design is that you don’t have to trust who
owns their servers.”

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/07/zoom-consultant-alex-
stamo...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/07/zoom-consultant-alex-stamos-
weighs-in-on-keybase-acquisition/)

